# Magnetic Switch On Hammer Mod



## MurderDoll (22/7/14)

Is this possible? 

Would I be able to use as an example the magnets from the nemesis to convert the hammer mod to a magnetic switch as well?


----------



## Alex (22/7/14)

I guess you could, but I can't see the point though. If you find that the firing button is too weak, just find a cheap bic pen with a spring, and cut it to the length you prefer to tighten up the throw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

